# Aquarium Water Bridge



## Knight~Ryder

*I came across this neat invention during my online surfing.*

:fish: http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm

What do you guys think of the idea?

I think it's brilliant, but I would need to have 2 tanks!


----------



## dolifisis

I've seen them before but I don't know anyone who actually has one.


----------



## Buggy

Pretty nifty idea. Wouldn't work for me though. I have several tall bodied Angels and a Blood Parrot that would no doubt manage to get stuck in the elbows.
It would really look cool if you could make it all see-through and hide the hardware.


----------



## trashion

that's so cool!


----------



## emc7

Neat, it almost has to be custom for a specific setup. I too, have seen pictures on the web. I don't doubt that fish use it. Keeping fish from moving between tank is one challenge of any multi-tank filter system.


----------



## angelfishamy

I think that would be really neat as long as there are compatible fish in each tank.


----------



## Ice Prince

Thats so cool.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

I found it quite interesting myself. Seeing something like that makes me wonder how much effort I could put into making a huge world of fish in my home.

One tank is good for now though.


----------

